
Learn About Google Glass And The Mirror API On YouTube - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/04/couldnt-make-it-to-sxsw-now-you-can-learn-about-google-glass-and-the-mirror-api-on-youtube/
======
ISL
It's a real bummer to hear that the planned API doesn't talk directly to the
hardware. It makes sense from a speed/service perspective, but a product that
only works through Google services is hardly worth purchasing.

What if Google changes the game? Drops support? Creates a walled-app garden,
etc.

If Glass is to take off, especially in a "Googley" fashion, it probably needs
to be at least as open as Android.

